# suspenders



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

The trouble with working your but off every day is your left with nothing to hold up your bags. I got the occidental beltless vest and bags a while back when I had hernia surgery and my old belt hurt. I like the vest but the system gives me friction burns on my neck when I climb scaffold. I want to buy some occidental suspenders now because they look thinner and I think they might not have the same problem. Does any one have insight into this


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive got the all leather Occi suspenders, they are great. Might look at the Stronghold setup, they look comfortable.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad to hear from a fellow Texan as my vest gets hot in the summer, but if you are happy with yours they must be a little cooler.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i hate wearin anything:sad:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I have the all leather oxy suspenders, too.

I find that the shoulder pads seem to slip off the shoulders, and I am constantly fixing them. I have just been using the CLC nylon ones, lately.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

now that the hernia is healed I usually wear my clc bags, but they don't like to stay up. That is why I am looking for good suspenders.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

do more cabinet work?:sad:


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish some one would pay me to build furniture in my shop with hand tools, but most people want to pay me to fix there house. I build about one cabinet for every hundred door or window installations.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> do more cabinet work?:sad:


the vest is great for cabinet work.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Jaws said:


> Ive got the all leather Occi suspenders, they are great. Might look at the Stronghold setup, they look comfortable.



I have 5089 Oxys. I want suspenders for it. I'm torn between the leather and
the Cordura Oxy suspenders. The Corduras look significantly more comfortable. 
But I LOVE leather and think the leather suspenders would last longer. Also, I'm 
thinking that the Cordura Suspenders would need to be cleaned more often. 
If you ever get to try on a set of Strongholds, let us know how they compare.


..............







......................


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the dewalt suspenders that are actually made by kunys. their more streamlined than the ones brutus posted and they have a built in cellphone pocket. this is on my general carpentry rig that i wear for icf, framing and siding.. when those die im gonna upgrade to the occi stronghold beltless system.

for interior trim i wear a occidental suspendavest


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The one on the left in 2nds picture. What are those called? I just call them leather Oxys.

Friend, yes they are kind of hot. So are anything else I wear in the summer, even Born flip flops. Its 110, bro. Its hot.... Lol


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Those strong holds look comfortable.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

What I have is the suspenda vest with clip on bags. The vest is nice because it has a hammer holder that is high enough to save the knee from constant hammer handle hits. I has pockets for a square, knife, pencil etc. and a place on the strap for a tape to clip. The bags are big and a little low hanging for me (5'9"). This set up is not made for climbing and that is what I am doing a lot right now. 
I wish there was a store near by were I could try on the different occi suspenders, but there isn't so I got some AWP suspenders that are comfortable even when I raise my arms. They don't have the quality construction or durability that occidental has but they work. Now I have a Frankenstein clc and awp set up.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a picture.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8400972742/


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Pic broken Friend


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My 7 bag framers are great. The suspenders make the rig. May buy the strongholds for my bday.

I love the high tape pocket, and I adjusted the suspenders to keep the whole rig high. They are so comfortable, I dont even drop them to pack CDX or other lumber. 

Not to high jack, but the Tibone is awesome. I always very skeptical, but worth the coin imo.

Also love the Oxy knee pads.

These companys should pay Nathan imo. Ive bought thousands in tools because of this site.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.task-tools.com/Commerce.Web/images/productimages/large_T77581.jpg

Try these...not too sure where you are located in Texas, so I just nabbed 5 of the nearest retailers to Dallas.
http://www.task-tools.com/commerce.web/postalcode.aspx


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

asevereid said:


> http://www.task-tools.com/Commerce.Web/images/productimages/large_T77581.jpg
> 
> Try these...not too sure where you are located in Texas, so I just nabbed 5 of the nearest retailers to Dallas.
> http://www.task-tools.com/commerce.web/postalcode.aspx


Nice suspenders !


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="Jaws"
These companys should pay Nathan imo. Ive bought thousands in tools because of this site.[/QUOTE]

It would be interesting to see money spent just because of this site. Know I have a set of occi, makita miter saw, mag 77 and a trion among others that I can 100% blame on you guys. Would have got something but probably not what I did if it hasn't been for you fish turds...


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Not to high jack, but the Tibone is awesome. I always very skeptical, but worth the coin.


ya, I just replaced the handle on the wood one and may have to get a Tibone the next time this one breaks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Friend said:


> ya, I just replaced the handle on the wood one and may have to get a Tibone the next time this one breaks.


Ive always been an Estwing man. Had the same framer for years (22 ounce). You wont be sorry with the Tibone. ..

Of course my dad uses old school Plumb and swears by them. He did use an Estwing for framing though, in the last 10 years he was banging nails. 

Does Stilleto make a good smooth face trim hammer? If no not, Ill stick with my leather handle Estwing.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I use the stronghold suspenders and they make such a difference.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Friend said:


> ya, I just replaced the handle on the wood one and may have to get a Tibone the next time this one breaks.


My wife loves the outlet mall in San Marcos. Next time she drags me down there, Ill give her my debit card and slip away to buy you a beer. 

How is the market there? I build in Horseshoe Bay, market is so so.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

mbryan said:


> It would be interesting to see money spent just because of this site. Know I have a set of occi, makita miter saw, mag 77 and a trion among others that I can 100% blame on you guys. Would have got something but probably not what I did if it hasn't been for you fish turds...


before this forum all my tools were Dewalt. Now they are mostly Bosch. I have a ts75, tried and returned that cordless Paslode framer. I also bought a mag 77, occidental bags, stiletto hammers and nail puller, and most of my guns are converting to Hitachi. Oh and lets not forget Tajima.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Friend said:


> Oh and lets not forget Tajima.


Oh yeah, them too..

Need to talk the boss into a tool allowance.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> ...Does Stilleto make a good smooth face trim hammer?....


Yup....:thumbsup:

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-Ti14SS-16-Smooth-Straight-Hickory/dp/B000KL0TQO/ref=pd_cp_hi_3

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-Ti16...738759&sr=1-5&keywords=stiletto+finish+hammer

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-Ti12...738759&sr=1-6&keywords=stiletto+finish+hammer

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-FH10...738759&sr=1-7&keywords=stiletto+finish+hammer


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Jaws said:


> My wife loves the outlet mall in San Marcos. Next time she drags me down there, Ill give her my debit card and slip away to buy you a beer.
> 
> How is the market there? I build in Horseshoe Bay, market is so so.


Come in the summer and hit the river. It is good here for me, but I work in the surrounding small towns too.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Friend said:


> Come in the summer and hit the river. It is good here for me, but I work in the surrounding small towns too.


I did a stint at SWTSU now TSU , know all about the river. :thumbsup: Lot of good looking women then, sure there still is. I used to frame/trim for Benny Rooks out of austin when I was In college, he still doing anything there? Heard he was semi retired and doing some stuff in the burned area around bastrop.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Yup....:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-Ti14SS-16-Smooth-Straight-Hickory/dp/B000KL0TQO/ref=pd_cp_hi_3
> 
> ...


You shouldnt of showed me that :laughing: Still have 14.00 in amazon GCs and have a big stain grade trim job coming up :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Ive always been an Estwing man. Had the same framer for years (22 ounce). You wont be sorry with the Tibone. ..
> 
> Of course my dad uses old school Plumb and swears by them. He did use an Estwing for framing though, in the last 10 years he was banging nails.
> 
> Does Stilleto make a good smooth face trim hammer? If no not, Ill stick with my leather handle Estwing.





Jaws said:


> You shouldnt of showed me that :laughing: Still have 14.00 in amazon GCs and have a big stain grade trim job coming up :whistling


Hey, my pleasure...:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Friend said:


> before this forum all my tools were Dewalt. Now they are mostly Bosch. I also bought a mag 77, occidental bags, stiletto hammers and nail puller, and most of my guns are converting to Hitachi. Oh and lets not forget Tajima.



Me too. 

Except for guns. 
For me, Roofer is Bostitch. 
I'd go Hitachi for Framer.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I did a stint at SWTSU now TSU , know all about the river. :thumbsup: Lot of good looking women then, sure there still is. I used to frame/trim for Benny Rooks out of austin when I was In college, he still doing anything there? Heard he was semi retired and doing some stuff in the burned area around bastrop.


I don't know Benny, but I am not that connected . All the organizations are in Austin or San Antonio and that is to far to drive for a meeting after work. What year was it when you went to SWT


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Friend said:


> I don't know Benny, but I am not that connected . All the organizations are in Austin or San Antonio and that is to far to drive for a meeting after work. What year was it when you went to SWT


Benny is a builder, not an orginazation. Probably retired, I used to trim Tilson houses  for 50 cents a foot :blink::no: on the weekends when I was a commercial foreman. He said his dad was thinking of letting it go. 

Summer/Fall of 01, right out of high school. Then ACC Trade dept for 2 semesters, the CTC Marble Falls for 2 semesters and TT Highland Lakes for one semester. No degree :laughing::whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

mbryan said:


> Oh yeah, them too..
> 
> Need to talk the boss into a tool allowance.


I am impressed with the two things I have from Tajima, a chalk line and pull saw.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I am impressed with the two things I have from Tajima, a chalk line and pull saw.


those are the only two things I have; well three, since I have the red and blue chalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Friend said:


> those are the only two things I have; well three, since I have the red and blue chalk


Me too, red and blue. Had two blues, my brother jacked one


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> I use the stronghold suspenders and they make such a difference.


Is it the weight distribution or padding?


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Benny is a builder, not an orginazation. Probably retired, I used to trim Tilson houses  for 50 cents a foot :blink::no: on the weekends when I was a commercial foreman. He said his dad was thinking of letting it go.
> 
> Summer/Fall of 01, right out of high school. Then ACC Trade dept for 2 semesters, the CTC Marble Falls for 2 semesters and TT Highland Lakes for one semester. No degree :laughing::whistling


I did about half of the ACC degree with the intention of teaching there in retirement. When I started classes were $400 now they are over 1,000 a class. It is hard to decide construction management 2 or a new Kpex. I liked the teachers and got a lot of jobs working for them or for there old clients so it paid for itself in a way. I will go back some day when I have more free time. I got to substitute a few times and it was a blast.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaws said:


> Is it the weight distribution or padding?


Both actually. You never have to worry about them "sliding off the shoulder" because it can't.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Both actually. You never have to worry about them "sliding off the shoulder" because it can't.


 I guess I need to buy them and see. :jester::laughing:

How bout the Stilleto nail puller? Worth $80? I wouldnt even consider it, but the Tibone is so bad, Im curious.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

I got some special offer for the a hammer, hat, bag, and nail puller for $90. It is worth that for two reasons one the nail cut out circle thing and two, the weight.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes the forum says you have to buy! I have the titanium nail puller as well, you could do just as well with the stainless steel one.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Jaws said:


> I guess I need to buy them and see. :jester::laughing:
> 
> How bout the Stilleto nail puller? Worth $80? I wouldnt even consider it, but the Tibone is so bad, Im curious.


I think ya should. 

It's ultra light, and the dimpler is sweet.


Also, they could sting ya if you ever brought in the hammer, as you aren't supposed to hit hardened steel with them. Now, I don't know if there is an actual reason other than they want you to buy their catspaw.... :whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Brutus said:


> I think ya should.
> 
> It's ultra light, and the dimpler is sweet.
> 
> ...


For 2 bills I will hit whatever needs hit, and it better stay hit. :thumbsup:

Dimpler?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Jaws said:


> For 2 bills I will hit whatever needs hit, and it better stay hit. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dimpler?



this image can describe way better than I could ever..











Doesn't tear the wood to chit.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Ive always been an Estwing man. Had the same framer for years (22 ounce). You wont be sorry with the Tibone. ..
> 
> Of course my dad uses old school Plumb and swears by them. He did use an Estwing for framing though, in the last 10 years he was banging nails.
> 
> Does Stilleto make a good smooth face trim hammer? If no not, Ill stick with my leather handle Estwing.


Yes! And I have it. 10 oz. titanium with the axe handle. Can barley feel it hanging there. I'll get a pic up in a little bit.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Brutus said:


> this image can describe way better than I could ever..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG, I am definitely buying that.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dewalt has one on their catspaw, too.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw that the other day but it looked like it was a different piece of metal. Also dead on had one with a bottle opener too. Still to heavy and not quite the right shape.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Friend said:


> I saw that the other day but it looked like it was a different piece of metal. Also dead on had one with a bottle opener too. Still to heavy and not quite the right shape.


I have the the dead on "exhumer" and it is just used to change blades and open beers


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Dewalt has one on their catspaw, too.


it hardly works.. the steel is too soft and its not sharp enough to actually do what its intended to do.. i bought one back in the summer when i had a wad of bills in my pocket and was bored.. carried it for maybe a week.. now its buried in a toolbox home somewhere


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Brutus said:


> this image can describe way better than I could ever..
> 
> Doesn't tear the wood to chit.


It doesn't tear the wood up as much as others do, but still tears it up more then I like. I would rather that be a blade wrench like some of the others have. I carry that catspaw because its light. Along with the dalluge titanium my bags are way lighter.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

it will pull a hand driven smooth shank 16 pretty well. You still have to dig for a ring shank gun nail.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

"How can you trust a man who wears a belt and suspenders? Man can't even trust his own pants."

Movie quote. Anybody recognize it?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> "How can you trust a man who wears a belt and suspenders? Man can't even trust his own pants."
> 
> Movie quote. Anybody recognize it?


Vaguely. .. Dont remember the movie though.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> "How can you trust a man who wears a belt and suspenders? Man can't even trust his own pants."
> 
> Movie quote. Anybody recognize it?


Once Upon a Time in the West; Henry Fonda.

Back on topic....I will never wear a tool belt ever again without a set of suspenders. They are 100% worth it.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok, I give in I will buy the occidental suspenders. I am worried the nylon ones will rub my neck like the suspenda vest. After reading DWB's statement about how the nylon and leather ones stink in Hawaii I imagine they will stink in Texas. I will go with the all leather ones since JAWS is happy with them and he lives in Texas.

Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

got them a few days ago. They are even better than I expected. http://flic.kr/p/dRHZuz


----------

